# Spouse Visa extension after 2.5yrs B1 Qualification



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

When my spouse got her visa few weeks ago whe was required to have atleast A1 in english, I believe from october 2013 the requirement is changing to B1 minimum..

My question is if at the time we applied for the visa requirement was A1 in 2.5yrs does my mrs have to get B2 qualification?


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone have any info for us?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, she will have to meet the new requirement.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

"The UK Home Office has announced changes for people wishing to settle in the country or become naturalised as British citizens. From 28 October 2013, applicants in both categories will be required to pass the Life in the UK Test and to hold a B1 (intermediate) level English language speaking and listening qualification." 

I've found this, doesn't this mean an applicant needs to hold B1 at the point of settlement which is after the 5 years stage?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Sel said:


> "The UK Home Office has announced changes for people wishing to *settle in the country* or become naturalised as British citizens. From 28 October 2013, applicants in both categories will be required to pass the Life in the UK Test and to hold a B1 (intermediate) level English language speaking and listening qualification."
> 
> I've found this, doesn't this mean an applicant needs to hold B1 at the point of settlement which is after the 5 years stage?


FLR (Further Leave to Remain) is a settlement visa as well.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The Statement of Intent https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...data/file/182545/statement-of-intent-koll.pdf clearly states that only those *actually applying for settlement (ILR)* will need to meet the new B1 requirement, so those renewing their leave after 2.5 years don't yet have to.
If you are capable of passing at B1 now, it makes sense to do so now rather than leaving it for later, provided the test you take has no expiration date within 5 years. Of course rules can change in the meantime, but that's the case for every immigration matter.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Joppa said:


> The Statement of Intent https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/182545/statement-of-intent-koll.pdf clearly states that only those actually applying for settlement (ILR) will need to meet the new B1 requirement, so those renewing their leave after 2.5 years don't yet have to.
> If you are capable of passing at B1 now, it makes sense to do so now rather than leaving it for later, provided the test you take has no expiration date within 5 years. Of course rules can change in the meantime, but that's the case for every immigration matter.


So Joppa it means that the B1 requirement is strictly for ILR only in my case and not needed for the extension


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Correct, as things are at the moment. It isn't extension but renewal - getting a new leave for 30 months. Requirements can of course change at any time.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Correct, as things are at the moment. It isn't extension but renewal - getting a new leave for 30 months. Requirements can of course change at any time.


I have read through the statement of intent and nowhere does it mention about renewal or not having to do any extra B1 qualification, could you please point out to me where exactly its mentioned sorry


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

pt1988 said:


> I have read through the statement of intent and nowhere does it mention about renewal or not having to do any extra B1 qualification, could you please point out to me where exactly its mentioned sorry


This is just an example of how quickly a piece of legislation can get out of date and why we can't just publish a conclusive list of documents for Forum members to use in order to have a "perfect" application - the immigration law is a fluid entity and it changes far too quickly for us to reasonably be expected to keep the list current.

It is true that the July 2012 Statement of Intent makes no mention of the change English Language requirement, yet it is still considered the groundwork for which the new immigration law is based.

That said, the information that Joppa alluded to and that you are looking for was introduced approximately 2 1/2 weeks ago, on April 8, 2013, a mere 9 months since the July 9 changes took place and long after the original SoI was first published.

The April 8, 2013 publicity regarding English Language requirement information can be found referenced on the UKBA website here and the Statement of Intent for the English language requirement can be found here.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> This is just an example of how quickly a piece of legislation can get out of date and why we can't just publish a conclusive list of documents for Forum members to use in order to have a "perfect" application - the immigration law is a fluid entity and it changes far too quickly for us to reasonably be expected to keep the list current.
> 
> It is true that the July 2012 Statement of Intent makes no mention of the change English Language requirement, yet it is still considered the groundwork for which the new immigration law is based.
> 
> ...


*I need clarification on this statement of intent:*

3
Knowledge of language and life in the UK for settlement and naturalisation -
Statement of Intent, changes to the
requirement from October 2013
Introduction
Individuals wishing to apply for indefinite leave to remain (referred to hereafter as settlement) or
naturalisation as British citizens (referred to hereafter as naturalisation) are required to demonstrate
their knowledge of language and life in the UK (the KoLL requirement). Currently there are two
ways in which this requirement can be met:
•
By passing the Life in the UK test, a computer based test based on the Life in the UK
handbook and set at an English level equivalent to B1 (intermediate level) on the Common
European Framework of Reference for languages (CEFR).
•
By obtaining a speaking and listening qualification in English for Speakers of Other Languages
(ESOL) at Entry levels 1, 2 or 3. The applicant must have studied at an accredited institution
on a course of study which uses specified citizenship based teaching materials and have
demonstrated progression from one ESOL level to the next.

If my wife wants to achieve B1 certificate can she just do life in the UK test? I am asking this becuase I was planning to sit her for the Preliminary English Test (PET) in which I believe she will obtain B1 or higher but the statement from UKBA mentions that LIFE IN THE UK will be enough to prove B1 level.

Appreciate all replies thanks


----------



## Saleena (Jun 14, 2014)

*Extending uk spouse visa*

When we will try to extend our spouse visa life in the uk test is important .my question is would we need to show again my spouse has been earning £18600 pa for atleast six months?


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Saleena said:


> When we will try to extend our spouse visa life in the uk test is important .my question is would we need to show again my spouse has been earning £18600 pa for atleast six months?


Yes you gotta show earnings as per rule at FLR and at ILR.


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

mmm...If i have studied at a uk uni both for my bachelors and masters degrees, would i still have to take the life in the uk test or the english language test for ILR?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You still need to pass the Life in the UK test, but for English language requirement, just submit your original degree certificate.


----------



## Saleena (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi I have done my cambriage esol test for uk spouse visa on may 2013.
In december I had applied for spouse visa ,they put my file on hold coz I did not meet the financial requirements . Now I have withdrawn my file . 
They have send back my all documents .
But they didn't send my esol certificate (confimation of entry and timetable ).
Plz advice me what should I need to do ? should I need to do my esol test again ? 
Thnx in advance


----------



## Pannyann (May 31, 2014)

Hubby did ilets test November last year and it has validity for 2 years we've just got our visa so if rules stay as they are would he need to retake the test to extend his visa as it will expire nov 15


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

My spouse visa is up for renewal in March 2017 for extension FLR

Do I need to submit a B1 Esol certificate? I currently have an A1 which I needed for my initial Spouse Visa.

Then I would need B1 and LITUK in 2019 for ILR?


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

SHUVO GIRL said:


> My spouse visa is up for renewal in March 2017 for extension FLR
> 
> Do I need to submit a B1 Esol certificate? I currently have an A1 which I needed for my initial Spouse Visa.
> 
> Then I would need B1 and LITUK in 2019 for ILR?


My partner is in the same boat as you only difference is that my partners renewal is in Oct/Nov 2015 and will be using the same ESOL A2 certificate for FLRM I believe only time you are required to meet B1 level is when due for ILR known Indifinite Stay. If am wrong please so correct me guys but I believe am spot on 99.999%


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

Pannyann said:


> Hubby did ilets test November last year and it has validity for 2 years we've just got our visa so if rules stay as they are would he need to retake the test to extend his visa as it will expire nov 15


Try sitting City & Guilds exams as their certificates have no expiry dates.

I'm thinking of doing my B1 and possibly Life in the UK end of 2015 and just get it all out the way. Since these won't have any expiry dates.


----------

